# Trump's New Press Secretary?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

::saber::









http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-12-15/


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think Kim would be an okay pick.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I think Kim would be an okay pick.


She is bright and more importantly hot, I mean feisty. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I would rather see Laura Ingraham in that role.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That is the prettiest white male Trump has chosen so far.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She is smart and knows what is going on.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got page not found on the link. If that is the cute fox anchor chick..shes nice. Laura Ingraham aint never been my favorite. I was hoping he would pick Sean Hannity.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Broken link...I would hope he would get a big a-hole as a Press Sec...should pick Limbaugh or another big mouthed talking head...Id love Savage/Levin calling people dopes and schmucks but it wont happen

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

See if this link works?

Meet Donald Trump's New Press Secretary (Maybe) | Zero Hedge

Fox's Guilfoyle contender for Trump's White House press secretary: report | TheHill


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

RedLion said:


> See if this link works?
> 
> Meet Donald Trump's New Press Secretary (Maybe) | Zero Hedge
> 
> Fox's Guilfoyle contender for Trump's White House press secretary: report | TheHill


Good to go, Red

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Link two is much less spammy than link one. Thanks.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

She is hot looking , I googled her and wow .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> She is hot looking , I googled her and wow .


But more than that, she is spit and fire. I like her.


----------

